# Quiz that describes build/conformation of horse.



## EnglishElegance (Jun 6, 2012)

Alright, have fun everyone!  (I just got this quiz off of a website, and thought we should have it on here.)

1. If I told you my horse was a "daisy cutter", I would mean :

2. Your friend describes a horse as having a "parrot-mouth". What does she mean?

3. My horse "brushes". What does this mean?

4. A horse at my barn has trouble with dressage because he has a "ewe neck". What is his problem?

5. What would I mean if I said a horse had a "roman nose"?

6. My friends horse over-reaches. What does that mean?

7. A horse is said to have a "coffin head". What is a coffin head?

8. What does it mean if a horse is "pigeon-toed"?

9. My friend went to look at a horse, but he couldn't buy it because it had a "roach-back". What was the problem with the horse?

10. What is "cow-hocked"?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Subbing for when I get home. =)


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok! I am not going to cheat and give exact definitions. I'm going to give the descriptions of what I know these terms to mean. So...They may not be 100% correct to dictionary.

1. If I told you my horse was a "daisy cutter", I would mean :
This one I'm not sure about. I know a daisy cutter was a type of bomb used that basically cut down everything from within its radius. I'm guessing it would mean a horse moves sharply in a turn maybe? Just a guess.

2. Your friend describes a horse as having a "parrot-mouth". What does she mean?
Parrot Mouth - When the top teeth overbite severely enough to give a beak like effect as the bottom teeth rest far beneath the line of the top teeth. 

3. My horse "brushes". What does this mean?
Also not sure about this one. Is this a term outside of the US?

4. A horse at my barn has trouble with dressage because he has a "ewe neck". What is his problem?
Ewe Neck - When the neck is basically conformed in an upside down appearance where there is usually muscling as the underside of the neck instead of the top. It creates problems with collection and controll, which I imagine is why dressage would be difficult for a horse with a ewe neck.

5. What would I mean if I said a horse had a "roman nose"?
Roman Nose - When the front of a horse's face arches upward, giving it a curved slope down to the nose. Same as a roman nose in a human with an upward arc. =)

6. My friends horse over-reaches. What does that mean?
Over Reaching - When the horse's back legs extend to far and often clip the front. It is usually caused by conformational flaws. A lot of people use boots to protect against injury in over reaching.

7. A horse is said to have a "coffin head". What is a coffin head?
Coffin Head - I've heard people refer to really large headed horses as having a "coffin head". It is usually a negative thing from what I've seen? I don't know the origin of the term though. Can anyone elaborate?

8. What does it mean if a horse is "pigeon-toed"?
Pigeon Toed - The toes point inward. Not sure if this applies if only one toe points inward as well, or if both must be present to be accurately termed.

9. My friend went to look at a horse, but he couldn't buy it because it had a "roach-back". What was the problem with the horse?
Roach Back - Sort of the opposite of sway backed. A horse with a roach back has almost a humped effect where the back rises above the natural topline and rump.

10. What is "cow-hocked"?
Cow hocked - the hocks are pointed inward instead of lining up correctly. Usually the hocks point inward and the toes point outward.

There are my descriptions without cheating to look them up for "proper terms". lol


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

1. If I told you my horse was a "daisy cutter", I would mean :
I am not sure​2. Your friend describes a horse as having a "parrot-mouth". What does she mean?
The horse has an Overbite ​3. My horse "brushes". What does this mean?
I'm going to guess that its the term used for when a horse's legs rub into each other while working.​4. A horse at my barn has trouble with dressage because he has a "ewe neck". What is his problem?
A horse with an ewe neck has more bulk on the under side of its neck.​5. What would I mean if I said a horse had a "roman nose"?
Roman nose is hard to describe. lol. Its also not actually a confirmation fault and is found in draft breeds.​6. My friends horse over-reaches. What does that mean?
A horse that over reaches often hits their back hooves on their front hooves while working. Most often seen in the trot and good luck with keeping shoes on an over reaching horse.​7. A horse is said to have a "coffin head". What is a coffin head?
I am not sure.​8. What does it mean if a horse is "pigeon-toed"?
I believe that a pigeon toed horse has front hooves that turn in. But I could be backwards and they could turn out (??)​9. My friend went to look at a horse, but he couldn't buy it because it had a "roach-back". What was the problem with the horse?
A roach backed horse has an upward slope in the spine near his croup.​10. What is "cow-hocked"?
A cow hocked horse has hocks that are turned into each other.

​


----------



## EnglishElegance (Jun 6, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Ok! I am not going to cheat and give exact definitions. I'm going to give the descriptions of what I know these terms to mean. So...They may not be 100% correct to dictionary.
> 
> 1. If I told you my horse was a "daisy cutter", I would mean :
> This one I'm not sure about. I know a daisy cutter was a type of bomb used that basically cut down everything from within its radius. I'm guessing it would mean a horse moves sharply in a turn maybe? Just a guess.
> ...


Wow, good job!  And a "daisy cutter" is when a horse has low leg action when moving. 
When a horse "brushes" it means it knocks the inside of a leg with the opposite leg.
And a coffin head is like you described, large, heavy, usually not the best looking.
And cow-hocked is when the horses hocks are pointed inward. If the hocks are pointed inward and the toes are pointed outward, that's called "cow-hocked and splay footed."  Good job!


----------



## EnglishElegance (Jun 6, 2012)

Horses4Healing said:


> 1. If I told you my horse was a "daisy cutter", I would mean :
> I am not sure​2. Your friend describes a horse as having a "parrot-mouth". What does she mean?
> The horse has an Overbite ​3. My horse "brushes". What does this mean?
> I'm going to guess that its the term used for when a horse's legs rub into each other while working.​4. A horse at my barn has trouble with dressage because he has a "ewe neck". What is his problem?
> ...


Daisy-cutter = when the horse has low leg action while moving.
Yup, you got it! Brushing is when a horse knocks the inside of the opposite leg.
And a roman nose is when the horse's nose is convex.
A coffin head is just a large, heavy, usually unattractive head.
Pigeon toed is when the horses front hooves point in. 
Goodjob!


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

1. If I told you my horse was a "daisy cutter", I would mean :
Horse drags its feet...?
2. Your friend describes a horse as having a "parrot-mouth". What does she mean?
It has an overbite
3. My horse "brushes". What does this mean?
I'm just going to take a wild guess and say it hits the poles when it jumps? 
4. A horse at my barn has trouble with dressage because he has a "ewe neck". What is his problem?
Poor muscling in the neck making it look kinda skinny and unattractive.
5. What would I mean if I said a horse had a "roman nose"?
It has a convex face/nose
6. My friends horse over-reaches. What does that mean?
the back hooves clip the front hooves...
7. A horse is said to have a "coffin head". What is a coffin head?
large, unattractive head.
8. What does it mean if a horse is "pigeon-toed"?
the toes point inward.
9. My friend went to look at a horse, but he couldn't buy it because it had a "roach-back". What was the problem with the horse?
The horse's back curved upward.. hard to describe... Opposite of swaybacked?!.. I know what it looks like just can't describe it... 
10. What is "cow-hocked"? 
when the legs sickle inward, so they would look like )( from the back.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

1. If I told you my horse was a "daisy cutter", I would mean :

*It moves its feet low to the ground*

2. Your friend describes a horse as having a "parrot-mouth". What does she mean?

*It has an overbite*

3. My horse "brushes". What does this mean?

*It knocks its legs with the other either front or back leg*

4. A horse at my barn has trouble with dressage because he has a "ewe neck". What is his problem?
*It is usually hollow through the back*

5. What would I mean if I said a horse had a "roman nose"?

*Its nose was rather rounded instead of being straight*

6. My friends horse over-reaches. What does that mean?

*It hits its front heel with its back foot.*

7. A horse is said to have a "coffin head". What is a coffin head?
*A large ugly head*

8. What does it mean if a horse is "pigeon-toed"?
*It tuerns its front toes inwards*

9. My friend went to look at a horse, but he couldn't buy it because it had a "roach-back". What was the problem with the horse?
*Its back is rounded over the loin area*

10. What is "cow-hocked"?
*When the horse's hocks are turned inwards and are close together*


----------

